# Truckcraft Aluminum OR Downeaster SS?



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Alright I am in the market for a dump insert. I am either going to go with the Truckcraft aluminum insert and salter or the downeaster stainless insert and salter. I Know the truckcraft is more expensive and weighs less. I have found numbers for the truckcraft on there site,but i dont know how accurate they are, but no numbers for downeaster. But i wanted to get some opinions on guys that have either one, plus what you paid for the entire combo. Insert and Spreader. It is either going to go in a 2500 or 3500 hd Chevy. I was going to get a new dump truck, but I would rather get an insert instead for a new pickup truck. Thanks for any suggesions and opinions.ussmileyflag


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Just purchased a TC-120. Fitting it to truck as we speak. F250. Went with Truckcraft because weighs less. Will be going with TC-130 spreader, weight again and also it will mate right up. If I had a dually pickup, i would have consided Downeaster SS more. Have called both and asked queations. Both very helpful. Truckcraft had a lot more pictures and information on their site, though. As for price..... the numbers you are looking at are right on the nose in this area. One dealer did screw up and told me $4500 for the TC-120. took him up on it immediately. Options were regular price, as are the price for the TC-130 from him and also another dealer. Yes, it is a lot of $$$$..... but am looking at it as an investment for years down the road. They have had some issues on the sander control box, but from what I can see, they re-designed it about 2-3 years ago. The new one appears to be designed by some super electronics wizzard. If it ever went kaput, I would go with a Karrier. Also, the spinner motor has been re-designed. Now for Downeaster...... talked to Ray @ 207-729-5101, very helpful. $2992 for sander, $405 for adjustable spinner controler, $300 for vibrator (really need one?), plus shipping to me, assuming no tax. No dealers in this area, factory direct. Yes it is cheaper....by some. 290# to 175# for truckcraft. Really do like the center discharge and SS, and simpler controller. I think Downeaster is a very good product, but am going with Truckcraft. As with either of these products....."Quality is remembered long after price is forgotton."


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

PM member Pristine, he has like 5 of them and he has had complaints with one kind, not sure which though.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Damn...I wish I was purchasing one of those inserts...

I too would like to know the prefered dump insert.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Well to throw a curve ball in the mix do any of you plan to use Magic salt or Ice Ban treated salt ?
If the answer is yes then you only have one option, Downeaster.
Both of those de-icing products contain Mag Chloride, they dont mix well with aluminum.
I destroyed a brand new alminum pump that I was using to pump Magic-0 with. It started locking up with in a couple weeks of use. I later learned Magic eats aluminum.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Well snap my girdle!!! You do make a good point. In my situation, I use sand treated with calcium liquid.... at the moment in a mild steel V box. Treat the entire unit with a mixture of diesel and motor oil. Excellent results. Of course I am kind of anal about cleaning and treating the equipment. I will keep a close eye on the aluminum and consider treating it also. I have heard about Fluid Film. Might it work on aluminum?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far. I am thinking of going with the downeaster since i have heard some pretty good things about them, but if any one else has anything to say about the issue please chime in. Thanks.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a truckcraft insert and spreader for a pickup and tc 160 spreader for a dump. By the time you buy a pickup and a insert, you can buy a new dump cheaper. I bought a chevy 3500 4by 6.0 this summer and installed the truck craft tc160 tailgate spreader. was cheaper than the pickup. Just my thoughts. I have a 3500hd flat bed dump for sale that you can put a plow on and 4 yard v spreader in the back. With wieght in the back you don't need 4 wheel drive. I rarly use it in my new dump.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry I didnt respond to the PM I actually just saw it... I am pretty happy with my Truckcraft. It was great for my leaf operation and I have run 80+ tons of salt through it this year with zero problems.....besided that one pole I backed into.....

I would like to have power down....and I am looking into having that modified to do so... Functionally I dont think there is a better option if the insert is something you can use year-round.....the spreader is easy to store and easily mounted with 2 guys. I did modify the bottom slide pins on the spreader because I found that they were vibrating loose... The Downeaster looks like a good unit also.... But there is no dealer around here. I bought my TC in PA about an hour outside of Pittsburg.....and saved big bucks (1000's) from the local dealer........

I easily haul and spreader 2 tons at a time in my 2500 Ram CTD...and I have the 6 foot TC unit...

Derek


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I bought a Downeaster a few years ago off a guy on plowsite... Best thing we've ever bought, Picked it up mad cheap and havent had a single problem... Heck last spring we put it in the truck without strapping it down, Lost the ratchet straps and stupid me decided to rip on er a little bit... before i knew it, it was layin in the middle of the road... Tow truck just happened to be driving by so i threw him $50 and he picked it up and put it back on the truck before the cops or mto could show up... hahaha, did i ever get lucky... even after that spill... still works flawless, nothing but compliments to downeaster... but she is one heavy s.o.b.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

dmontgomery;753722 said:


> Sorry I didnt respond to the PM I actually just saw it... I am pretty happy with my Truckcraft. It was great for my leaf operation and I have run 80+ tons of salt through it this year with zero problems.....besided that one pole I backed into.....
> 
> I would like to have power down....and I am looking into having that modified to do so... Functionally I dont think there is a better option if the insert is something you can use year-round.....the spreader is easy to store and easily mounted with 2 guys. I did modify the bottom slide pins on the spreader because I found that they were vibrating loose... The Downeaster looks like a good unit also.... But there is no dealer around here. I bought my TC in PA about an hour outside of Pittsburg.....and saved big bucks (1000's) from the local dealer........
> 
> ...


mine is aluminum..... by the way....


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Derek, please tell me more about your modification to the two lower slide pins. Also, please keep us informed if you find a way to do the power down thing. Thanks, Stu.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I just bought a downeaster dump insert and spreader this past year. I personally would never buy one again. Nothing but problems with both the insert and spreader. poorly designed if you ask me.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't want to hijack the thread....so quickly I removed the bolts with the hand wheels and replaced them with stainless bolts that have a nut run all the way up to the end of the threads....add a washer and replace........now I use a socket to tighten the bolt and it does not vibrate loose....simple but effective.....I will take a pic later today...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dmontgomery;754318 said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread....so quickly I removed the bolts with the hand wheels and replaced them with stainless bolts that have a nut run all the way up to the end of the threads....add a washer and replace........now I use a socket to tighten the bolt and it does not vibrate loose....simple but effective.....I will take a pic later today...


Any suggestions are appreciated. I am getting the aluminum truckcraft insert for sure. Downeaster never gets back to you when you call or email.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I can give you the name and number of the place I got mine........he may be able to save you some money if you don't mind the drive.........


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

dmontgomery;754579 said:


> I can give you the name and number of the place I got mine........he may be able to save you some money if you don't mind the drive.........


I would appreeciate that. pm me


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

here is the replacement bolt and a shot of the LED work floods I added on the spreader


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Am thinking of going with LED's also.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I love them.....they are a little pricey.....but worth it


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok so I checked on adding power down to the Truckcraft........it is possible but requires reworking the ram or replacing it, and a different pump..........I little pricy.......right now.........and for me this is more of a want rather than a need..........

Derek


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

It is official, Just bought my new truckcraft t-120 aluminum dump insert for $3500 out the door.I got it from turner tractor in Evans PA. 2 hour drive from cleveland both ways. He quoted me $4350 for the insert alone, but a couple of days later he put a new one on ebay for sale. I got it for a straight $3500. No Tax so I saved over $1000 on the insert alone. I found another dealer that is going to sell me a new T-130 salt spreader closer to me for $3400 out the door. It is his last one. So for $6900 I am going to have a pretty nice set up for next year come plow season. No more loading and unloading bags and getting out of the truck to cut them open and losing them while I am driving down the highway. And no more having to use the loadhandler to dump all the grass clipping from mowing this summer. I am really happy with my decision to get this now. Well I will put up some pics next week once I pick it up. Thanks everybody for there help in making this decision. I really appreciate it.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

good for you........should be very happy with it


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats. I saw one on e-bay that just ended for $3500, must be you. That is a great price IMO. I have to wait till end of winter to install mine permanently. Still play with it on ocassion. Would like to see pics when you get to it.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mvhauler;761922 said:


> Congrats. I saw one on e-bay that just ended for $3500, must be you. That is a great price IMO. I have to wait till end of winter to install mine permanently. Still play with it on ocassion. Would like to see pics when you get to it.


Yeah that was me, The last 30 seconds was killer. I had a higher bid already put in place in just in case someone was going to come in at the last second. I called them up and the owner remembered me from a couple of weeks ago and was happy I got it. I am going to pick it up monday, but I am not going to permanently mount it until spring. I have to finish off my bagged salt so I will just run the hitch spreader. Ill just put it in the shop and look at for the next month and a half. I will take some pics of it in the truck. It is going to save me so much hassle and payup year round.ussmileyflag


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

out of interest, but anyone know how aluminum holds up to salt over the years?
I'm surve I've heard Calcium Chloride is dangerous for aluminum, but not sure about rock salt


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I own two Downeaster inserts and spreaders. Run them year round in F-350SD 4x4 PSD. They have don\ew GREAT!!!!! I can not even start to tell you how much salt I have put down with them. They have seen some minor maintenance. I purchased them both new and direct from Coastal Metal Fab. 

Aguer motor ($600) has lasted about 4 seasons in each set up. Spinner motors ($125) go about 1 a season in my application. These truck salt EVERY event. On average that has been about 20-25 events each truck each season loaded them with about 3 tons per truck. Bearing are a real PITA to get to and service. Replaced al bearing on both spreader about the same time I repalce the auger motors. That was a pretty cheap fix too. 

The center discharge is great for salting. The fins on the spinner motor are great to adjust the sprader pattern small or wide in seconds. The feed gate is easy to adjust. Once you get it dialed in for your application it does all the work. 

On thing I would do different is go with the SS insert. My mild steel inserts are just starting to show sings of salt damage. 

Do a search I have pics of them here doing salt. 

They are great for green season. Had steel sideboards made with barn doors. 5 yards of mulch, leaves, grass all day long no problem. Have had up to 3 yard of dirt and dump fine. Up to about 3 tons of gravel and dumped that fine. 

If you are worried about a couple of hunderd pounds forget about the 250/2500 truck. It is easy to overload anything. I run Timbrens front and rear and do a spring build up on the rear over load spring. Build out a 1 ton truck and you well see the best results. 

Downeaster now also comes with power up AND power down. T/C is power up only. Look at where the lifting point is and take into consideration where the load sits when shifting. Have heard of loads getting stuck in the raised position with T/C I have NEVER had this issue with my Downeaster even with the older power up only. Also have heard of seal issuses with the T/C lift ram and you have already meantion the issues with the controller box going up in flames on the T/C. 

I own both SRW pick ups and DRW dump trucks. Each truck has its place. The cost alone is not what makes me select and upfit the truck. It is the demand and appliction of the asset needed that dictates what truck I buy and how it gets upfit. For my business SRW pick ups will always get an insert, DRW cab/chasis will get dump body. 


Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

hlntoiz;754297 said:


> I just bought a downeaster dump insert and spreader this past year. I personally would never buy one again. Nothing but problems with both the insert and spreader. poorly designed if you ask me.


This is the first time I have seen anyone have a bad experience with the set up.

What exactly went wrong?

What application?

What should be designed better?

Did you buy the set up new?

Who did the install?

Ron G.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

4evergreenlawns;762212 said:


> I own two Downeaster inserts and spreaders. Run them year round in F-350SD 4x4 PSD. They have don\ew GREAT!!!!! I can not even start to tell you how much salt I have put down with them. They have seen some minor maintenance. I purchased them both new and direct from Coastal Metal Fab.
> 
> Aguer motor ($600) has lasted about 4 seasons in each set up. Spinner motors ($125) go about 1 a season in my application. These truck salt EVERY event. On average that has been about 20-25 events each truck each season loaded them with about 3 tons per truck. Bearing are a real PITA to get to and service. Replaced al bearing on both spreader about the same time I repalce the auger motors. That was a pretty cheap fix too.
> 
> ...


Really your spinner motor last 1 season? 2 years old now, average 50 full saltings a year, 6 tons a run, *knock wood* no motors gone, replacing 2 bearings right now, for the feed bar not the augars

and think it was said T/c has power down option too now.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Bruce'sEx;762261 said:


> Really your spinner motor last 1 season? 2 years old now, average 50 full saltings a year, 6 tons a run, *knock wood* no motors gone, replacing 2 bearings right now, for the feed bar not the augars
> 
> and think it was said T/c has power down option too now.


Yes, really on season there abouts. Than again I have drivers in these trucks now so I would not be surprised if they just leave it runing endlessly. We run the auger and spinner on two switches. They turn on the spinner and then only activate the auger when/where they want salt. So I can see them fogetting to turn off the spinner between job and such.

For $125 I can live with that.

Ron G


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah that would do it, 

and I meant 50 saltings 20 full, no way did we do 50 full. other are run off and stuff. Still considering puting in speed control on our downeaster, has advantages, but also getting not a major need for it. Don't do to many lanes, and use the V-box more for run off


----------

